# DF: Top 5 Biggest Robberies in MMA History?



## Clark Kent (Dec 16, 2010)

*Top 5 Biggest Robberies in MMA History?
By Scout200 - 12-16-2010 11:10 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Most people know how sketchy the judging can be in MMA. In your opinion, what are the top five robberies in MMA history? What are some insane calls you can think of?

-Scout


Read More...


----------

